# Does lowering a car damage a CV joint axle???



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

i wanted to know waht causes the boots on the CV joint to rip????
is it lowering the car or do they just break with time????


----------



## ser140hp (Dec 17, 2002)

if the car is lowered too much it will accelerate the wear on teh boots because they will always be rubbing against each other. I purchased RAxles and was told no more than 2", if that.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The boot will deteriorate more with high humidity, salt, and grime than it will with lowering. Just what I noticed through professional experience.

Troy


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

im2kwik4u said:


> i wanted to know waht causes the boots on the CV joint to rip????
> is it lowering the car or do they just break with time????


if you car has ABS brakes and you do ned to replace your cv joints..id suggest just doing the whole axle...i have a set if you need them.
Ive have ben trying to get rid of them cause i bought them off ebay new by accident and they are for a ABS and mine doesn have ABS...
let me know if your interested.


----------

